# Rebuilding a Bomb Shelter



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Here be a bomb shelter were rehabin. Now it will be know as a storm shelter ta keep up with the politically correct crowd. The folks what own this got a mess, lots a water in it, an needs new stucco.

Were pumpin it out, cleanin up an resurfacin the walls an ceiling, puttin in a sump pump an a treated wood floor as well as electricity an shelvin.





































It's perty small, 7 foot ceilings, bout 7 foot wide an 12 foot long. We have our fair share a tornado's round here, so it ain't a bad idear fixin it up.

Were also installin a heavy steel door in the entry.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Very nice start. Look forward to your progress and more photos.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah, cool project! I, too, look forward to hearing about it and seeing photos as you go!


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Good idea of rehabing it. We're planning on starting our "root cellar" *wink* this Sept. We know where we want to put it. And we have the bobcat to start the digging. Hubby has the skills to build it, but we're wondering if it would be better to buy another object,insert it,and build it up for the heavy dirt and grass and such to be on top. It's a decision we have to make so we can start the savings program LOL


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks like a cool project. Keep us updated. 



OldCootHillbilly said:


> Now it will be know as a storm shelter ta keep up with the politically correct crowd.


You'll have to change your screen name to be politically correct. gypsysue said so:

*"Due to the climate of political correctness now pervading America

Kentuckians, Tennesseeans and West Virginians will no longer be referred to as'HILLBILLIES.'

You must now refer to them as

APPALACHIAN-AMERICANS". *


----------



## saintsfanbrian (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow - I have a new name - I never knew.

Looks like a great project. Have fun and show us the progress.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Considered 'French' drains around the outside?
If you have 'Drop' to the drain from the floor, then it doesn't take power to drain the shelter.

Iowa is pretty flat in most places, I don't know if that is an option or not.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Were not gonna do any excavatin round the outside, they don't have alotta money ta spend so the sump pump solves the water problem on the cheap.

Politically correct I ain't! I'd still call it a bomb shelter, but until I get the check I'll call it anything they wan't me to!


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm jelous. I've kind of always had a little kid kind of dream to bury a sea container. My yard is very small, I live in 1/2 of a twin house so it's a row home style street. I think the best way for me to do something (by hand w/o attracting undo attention would be to aquire a few sections of 4-6 ft concrete storm pipes. I could rool them into my back yard and lay one down like it was a kiddie pool. I could dig out all the dirt from the iinside and undermine the pipe as I go. My theory is that the pipe will sink as I dig. It gives me instant revepemnt to support the sides and I can add sections of pipe as needed until I was as deep as I wanted to be. I could pour a concrete fool and flow as much as I could inder the pipe to form a footing. I could use heavy timbers or pour a roof with rebar and concrete. Add acess through a man hole or maybe tunnel into the garage or basement ot both. 

I don't know if I'll ever do it, but it's just a day dream right now.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> Looks like a cool project. Keep us updated.
> 
> You'll have to change your screen name to be politically correct. gypsysue said so:
> 
> ...


O crapola i knowed its was a comin. Now i have ta take all them thar stickers offin my big truck and buys new one's, ya reckon.  If ya don't have one, build it soon. If ya do make an extra entry soon. We may need it sooner than ya think, i reckon.


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

You and me both.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

We call ours 'Root Cellar' and 'Cold Storage'.
One is a Root Cellar, stores our garden canning and extra store bought stuff, keeping the temp in the low 60s in the summer, and high 50s in the winter.

The other is our 'Cold Storage' for temp stable storage of things extra wood framing material for my projects, woodworking tools, and a bunch of other stuff like snow tires.
It's a little warmer on average, it's not quite as deep and I didn't worry about as much insulation in the front when we did it.
Originally it was 'Secure Storage', then it went in the hill side and became Cold Secure Storage.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm planning on calling mine a "Detached Basement".


----------



## questor (Nov 9, 2008)

keep an eye open for mildew and mold . . . .
a friend of mine got laid up for 6 months recovering from some
long named lung thing doin' just what you're doin'


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

questor said:


> keep an eye open for mildew and mold . . . .
> a friend of mine got laid up for 6 months recovering from some
> long named lung thing doin' just what you're doin'


 I fine mist Lysol inside mine, the pit, from time to time, along with the auto ventilation system it seems to be doing fine.


----------



## questor (Nov 9, 2008)

bunkerbob said:


> I fine mist Lysol inside mine, the pit, from time to time, along with the auto ventilation system it seems to be doing fine.


after all was said and done . . .
that is exactly what we ended up doing.
with one, 15 watt, light bulb burning all the time.
near the floor

but it scared the hell out of the bunch of us.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

There was a mildewacide put in the final coats on all surfaces, a dehumidifier was installed as well as the air exchanger, the sump system now keeps the water level well below the floor line. Also, the door is open ta the basement a the house so it gets plenty a air now.

Would like ta post some pics a the finished project, but the owners got a bit "wierd" when the deal was done. Sorta just took our money an ran at that point!


----------

